# Basque: pronunciación de Mikel



## Milagros Elena

Hola porfavor quisera que alguien me ayude, quiero saber como se pronuncia el nombre MIKEL alguien puede ayudarme???


----------



## Outsider

Presupongo que se trate de un nombre inglés. Debe ser una variante de Michael. Por lo tanto, me imagino que se pronuncia como Michael. Es decir, "Máiquel", más o menos.


----------



## cochagua

¿En castellano? Pues como suena, MÍ-kel.
SDS


----------



## lazarus1907

Milagros Elena said:
			
		

> Hola*:
> **P*or *f*avor*,* quisera que alguien me ayud*ara**.* *Q*uiero saber c*ó*mo se pronuncia el nombre MIKEL*. ¿*Alguien puede ayudarme???


Si es un nombre inglés, lo más probable es que se pronuncie como dice Outsider, ya que es una variante de Michael. Yo conozco a un Míkel español, pero su nombre se pronuncia tal y como se lee.


----------



## cochagua

No sé si es un nombre inglés. Pero sé que es el equivalente vasco de Miguel.
Sds


----------



## Kymoon

lazarus1907:

Se te olvidó corregir "quisiera que alguien me *ayudara*/*ayudase*".


----------



## fenixpollo

Hola, Milagros, y bienvenida al foro!  

Hay muchas variantes del nombre inglés Michael (MAI-kol), incluyendo Mykael, Michale, Mikael... También existen los apodos Mike (Maik) y Mikey (MAI-ki), Mick (Mik) y Mickey (MI-ki). Esta es la primera vez que veo _Mikel_, pero me imagino que se pronunica igual como el nombre original: Michael. 

Saludos.


----------



## ordequin

Kymoon said:
			
		

> lazarus1907:
> 
> Se te olvidó corregir "quisiera que alguien me *ayudara*/*ayudase*".


¡¡¡Desternillante!!!
¡¡¡ Buenísimo!!!
Para no cometer faltas,
no escribo más porque tengo miedo de que venga Lazurus y me "quotee" a mí también...


----------



## Honeypum

Yo conozco a un "Mikael" sueco y el nombre no suena exactamente igual a "Michael" (en inglés).
Saludos,


----------



## swyves

El problema acá es que Mikel no es un nombre inglés -- así que tendremos que saber de cual lengua origina, y luego adivinar como se lo pronuncia en esta lengua. El apellido podia dar una pista, o algo de la historia familial. Estoy de acuerdo con los otros en que, sin más información, la mejor respuesta seria igual como Michael.


----------



## kaixox

Si te refieres al nombre vasco Mikel, sólo tienes que saber que la sílaba que suena más fuerte es la primera (Mi) y que si no lleva tilde es porque en euskera no existen las tildes
Un saludo


----------



## Milagros Elena

*disculpen si no di mas especificaciones sobre mi pregunta*
*el nombre Mikel*
*Origen: *Vasco 
*Significado: *Forma vasca de Miguel (hebreo). ¿quién como Dios? 

mi duda es como se pronuncia ojala ahora si pueda encontrar una respuesta sobre la pronunciacion

a todos los que trataron de ayudarme, gracias 

saludos,


----------



## cochagua

Ya te dijimos yo y kaixox que se pronuncia Mí-quel. La próxima vez por favor lee todas las respuestas.
Saludos


----------



## araceli

Nota de la moderadora:
Bueno, traslado esta consulta al foro de Other languages.
Otra vez trata de ser más específica con tu pregunta, gracias.


----------

